# Latest Blood Work...



## JBRacer (Mar 1, 2012)

After 8 weeks on:

75mcg of Synthroid,
5mcg of Cytomel,

my labs are as follows:

TSH-0.83 (0.40-4.5)
FT4-1.0 (0.8-1.8)
FT3-3.8 (2.3-4.2)

The Endo upped my Cytomel to 12.5...after 4 weeks I still feel tired and fatigued...brain feel foggy...but no symptoms of hyper...not sure what to do?

Any thoughts or opinions?

Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Did the endo increase your Cytomel AFTER these labs? I would think that an increase in your Synthroid would have been a better choice.


----------



## JBRacer (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes...the cytomel was increased after the labs from 5mcg to 12.5mcg


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JBRacer said:


> After 8 weeks on:
> 
> 75mcg of Synthroid,
> 5mcg of Cytomel,
> ...


Wait a few more weeks as your labs do look good. It takes time for the body to catch up.

Also, check your ferritin.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Did the endo increase your Cytomel AFTER these labs? I would think that an increase in your Synthroid would have been a better choice.


I agree that with your current labs an increase of Synthroid is what you needed.

Lets see how you do on what your doctor prescribed and be prepared to ask for a Synthroid increase at your next appt if you are not feeling better. I'm thinking you will feel hyper soon enough as Cytomel packs quite a punch when you get into high range.


----------



## JBRacer (Mar 1, 2012)

We will see...talked to the Dr. last Friday and explained how I felt. She moved my appointment up and said to get blood taken asap. I had it taken on Saturday morning and see her next Tuesday. Not sure how to function with the way I feel...


----------



## JBRacer (Mar 1, 2012)

Latest Labs are back...

TSH 0.29 mIU/L 0.40-4.50 
T4, FREE 1.1 ng/dL 0.8-1.8
T3, FREE 3.6 pg/mL 2.3-4.2 
CORTISOL, TOTAL 9.4 mcg/dL 4.0-22.0
VITAMIN D, 25 OH, TOTAL 63 ng/mL 30-100
ANA SCREEN, IFA NEGATIVE
SED RATE BY MODIFIED WESTERGREN 2 mm/h < OR = 15

Still tired and fatigued, still achy joints and muscles, brain fog most often, head ache

Didn't do ferritin...

Starting to wonder if I'm reacting to Synthroid...had been taking levoxl till I couldn't get prescription filled?


----------



## JBRacer (Mar 1, 2012)

JBRacer said:


> Starting to wonder if I'm reacting to Synthroid...had been taking levoxl till I couldn't get prescription filled?


Ok...I have new results! Apparently my thought to a reaction to synthroid and cytomel were true. I stopped taking them a couple of days before my next visit and started feeling different and better pretty quickly! Doctor changed me to Armour, 1.5g at this time.

These are my latest labs after 7 weeks...

TSH 0.40-4.50 0.56

T-4, FREE 0.8-1.8 1.1

Free T-3 2.3-4.2 4.1

Corisol, AM 4-22 12.5

THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES <35 >1000
THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODIES <20 <20
ASSAY of IRON 45-170 87
FERRITIN 20-380 233


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hopefully Armour will be exactly what you need!


----------

